# Whole ribeye advice



## archernut (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok fellow smokers, I am asking for advice on a whole ribeye weighing 13lbs.

I plan on injecting it with beef broth and rubbing it down about an hour before it goes into the smoker. That part I have down pat.

My plan is low and slow at 225 with hickory.

In your opinions how long do you believe it will take to reach the 135 degree mark? I will pull and wrap at that point since this will need to reach almost medium as most of the people that will be eating like it cooked that way.

I am only asking since I want to ensure I start this early enough to be done at 6pm. (I'm cooking tomorrow. Saturday)

Thanks in advance for your humble opinions.

Archernut


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2014)

Archernut, I highly recommend you refer to Bearcarvers tutorial on Prime Rib Roast!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110433/prime-rib-new-best-ever


----------



## archernut (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Foamheart, I actually had read Bears post earlier. He has it down pat, however his weighed under 6lbs and it took approximately 5 hours.

Mine is almost 14lbs and I know it won't be close at five hours. I believe the pound per hour rule will be close for this smoke. That gives me a 14 hour cook time.

I did a 13lb brisket last month and it took 19 hours at 230 degrees, so I'm unsure if the pound per hour will apply for this ribeye.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2014)

My last one was a 6.9/# and took 5.5 hours at 230 although I backed it off a bit the last hour cause it was cooking too fast for my timeline.

So I guess an hour/pound should right


----------



## archernut (Jul 5, 2014)

I must say this is a lesson learned on this roast. I put it in at 8:30 this morning at 225. It smoked 3 hours and after 4 hours the temp is 131 degrees. I'm pulling at 135 and wrapping in foil. I'm hoping it stays good for a few hours. I am shooting for a medium to medium rare middle as most people want theirs a medium.

I'll post some views when I pull.

Oh yeah, the au jus smells amazing. I mixed beef broth and worcestershire, added carmelized onions cooked in butter, and 1/2 bag of onion soup mix. This was put in the pan directly under the roast. This should be a really good meal this afternoon.

Updates coming


----------



## archernut (Jul 5, 2014)

10418175_697885516950346_7843220398852822423_n.jpg



__ archernut
__ Jul 5, 2014






Here is the beginning. I used a prime rib rub from Buckland spices and Worcestershire sauce. Hickory pellets in the a-mazing smoker tray.













10516876_698000530272178_1568233019524933198_n.jpg



__ archernut
__ Jul 5, 2014






Pulled and ready for au jus and foil wrap. Looking good, the temp is 134













10320595_698000796938818_1683856958612054330_n.jpg



__ archernut
__ Jul 5, 2014






Au jus is looking and tasting good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















10376305_698001056938792_8870765021438996502_n.jpg



__ archernut
__ Jul 5, 2014






Smothered and ready to cover in foil, then back into cooker at 100 degrees for an hour. This should be almost perfect.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jul 6, 2014)

archernut said:


> I must say this is a lesson learned on this roast. I put it in at 8:30 this morning at 225. It smoked 3 hours and after 4 hours the temp is 131 degrees. I'm pulling at 135 and wrapping in foil. I'm hoping it stays good for a few hours. I am shooting for a medium to medium rare middle as most people want theirs a medium.
> 
> I'll post some views when I pull.
> 
> ...


Man, sorry I didn't see this thread earlier.   Prime rib cook times aren't based on the weight of the loin, but rather, it's thickness.   A 14lb loin that's 5 inches thick will take the same amount of time to cook as a 5lb loin that is also 5 inches thick.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jul 6, 2014)

archernut said:


> 10418175_697885516950346_7843220398852822423_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.   Hopefully it held up well for dinner.


----------



## archernut (Jul 7, 2014)

10439405_698071293598435_5796045069770743492_n.jpg



__ archernut
__ Jul 7, 2014






Here is beautiful picture of a perfect ribeye at 141 degrees. It sliced up very easy.













10441156_698071860265045_387854853874644689_n.jpg



__ archernut
__ Jul 7, 2014






My plate.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The baked beans were cooked in a dutch oven on top of the fire and the garden raised potatoes were wrapped in foil and slow cooked on the grill.

The entire ribeye was devoured. It had an Excellent flavor and a spot on bark with a good smokey flavor.


----------



## big fish (Jul 7, 2014)

That prime rib looks perfect!


----------



## brooksy (Jul 7, 2014)

That hunk of beast looks great!!  Nice smoke!!


----------



## archernut (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is a step by step guide that I used for this ribeye. Maybe it'll help others who are wanting to try one like this. Please remember this an almost 14lb whole ribeye.

1. I let the roast age in the fridge for 3 days. It was wrapped in cling wrap.

2. The fat cap although not to thick was scored and I smothered it with thick Worcestershire sauce, Buckland prime rib seasoning, kosher salt, and course black pepper were rubbed in the evening before the cook. I wrapped it back up in cling wrap.

3. 7:30 am I fired up the cooker and brought the temp to 230. (A lot of experienced cooks will say this is probably 5-10 degrees to hot, but due to the size I figured it would take a lot longer to cook. *I WAS WAY OFF ON THIS PART*!)  I believe a steady 220-225 would've been better, even though the final product was near perfect.

4. 7:45 am I unwrapped the ribeye and again smothered it in thick Worcestershire sauce.

5. 7:50 am I place the ribeye in the cooker and made my au jus.

6. 8:20 am I added the au jus and hickory pellets to the smoker/cooker. The au jus pan was directly underneath the roast.

7. 10:am Roast temp was 100

8. 11 am temp was 124

9. 12:15 temp was 131.

10. 12:45 temp was 135. I pulled it out of the smoker and place into a foil pan, then smothered the au jus over it and wrapped with heavy duty foil. It was placed back into the cooker and the temp was turned down to 100 degrees.

11. 2:00 the roast temp was 142

12. 4:00 pm the roast temp was 139.

13. 4:30 pm I sliced it up and the feast began a few hours early.

This was a very good experience for me, as this was my first attempt at a whole ribeye roast. It went near perfect except the cooking time, however it turned out well and all of us ate without one complaint. I'll definitely be doing this smoke again this summer.

Thanks fellow smokers/cookers/grillers

Archernut


----------



## foamheart (Jul 7, 2014)

archernut said:


> 10441156_698071860265045_387854853874644689_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beans, Taters & a fine lookin slab of prime rib, if I had seen a cold longneck in the picture I would have thought you were in heaven.

Nice looking plate, now that's what a call a proper presentation shot! Even Da'Bear would agree with that one.


----------



## big fish (Jul 7, 2014)

I have to try this. Prime rib is my favorite cut. Thanks guys!


----------



## archernut (Jul 7, 2014)

Actually the cold beer is there, but the picture only got the bottom of it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> Man, sorry I didn't see this thread earlier.   Prime rib cook times aren't based on the weight of the loin, but rather, it's thickness.   A 14lb loin that's 5 inches thick will take the same amount of time to cook as a 5lb loin that is also 5 inches thick.


^^^^^What he said ^^^^^

This is true with all meats, but most other meats are equally thicker as they are heavier, like a 10 pound Butt is much thicker than a 5 pound Butt.

However a 5 Pound cut of Prime Rib is just a 5 pound crosscut of a 15 pound Prime Rib, and it takes close to the same amount of time for the Smoker heat to get into the center of the 5 Pound hunk as it does to get into the center of the 15 pound hunk.

Also-----Yours looks Awesome
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, Archernut----And I Love your plate!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## archernut (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you Bear


----------



## humdinger (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks Bear. Book marking this one.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 9, 2014)

You just got Da'Bear seal of approval! Wow!!


----------



## bubba watson (Jul 13, 2014)

Got a whole ribeye in the freezer and been pondering what to do with it. Now I have a plan!


----------



## archernut (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok fellow smokers, I am asking for advice on a whole ribeye weighing 13lbs.

I plan on injecting it with beef broth and rubbing it down about an hour before it goes into the smoker. That part I have down pat.

My plan is low and slow at 225 with hickory.

In your opinions how long do you believe it will take to reach the 135 degree mark? I will pull and wrap at that point since this will need to reach almost medium as most of the people that will be eating like it cooked that way.

I am only asking since I want to ensure I start this early enough to be done at 6pm. (I'm cooking tomorrow. Saturday)

Thanks in advance for your humble opinions.

Archernut


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2014)

Archernut, I highly recommend you refer to Bearcarvers tutorial on Prime Rib Roast!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110433/prime-rib-new-best-ever


----------



## archernut (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks Foamheart, I actually had read Bears post earlier. He has it down pat, however his weighed under 6lbs and it took approximately 5 hours.

Mine is almost 14lbs and I know it won't be close at five hours. I believe the pound per hour rule will be close for this smoke. That gives me a 14 hour cook time.

I did a 13lb brisket last month and it took 19 hours at 230 degrees, so I'm unsure if the pound per hour will apply for this ribeye.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2014)

My last one was a 6.9/# and took 5.5 hours at 230 although I backed it off a bit the last hour cause it was cooking too fast for my timeline.

So I guess an hour/pound should right


----------



## archernut (Jul 5, 2014)

I must say this is a lesson learned on this roast. I put it in at 8:30 this morning at 225. It smoked 3 hours and after 4 hours the temp is 131 degrees. I'm pulling at 135 and wrapping in foil. I'm hoping it stays good for a few hours. I am shooting for a medium to medium rare middle as most people want theirs a medium.

I'll post some views when I pull.

Oh yeah, the au jus smells amazing. I mixed beef broth and worcestershire, added carmelized onions cooked in butter, and 1/2 bag of onion soup mix. This was put in the pan directly under the roast. This should be a really good meal this afternoon.

Updates coming


----------



## archernut (Jul 5, 2014)

10418175_697885516950346_7843220398852822423_n.jpg



__ archernut
__ Jul 5, 2014






Here is the beginning. I used a prime rib rub from Buckland spices and Worcestershire sauce. Hickory pellets in the a-mazing smoker tray.













10516876_698000530272178_1568233019524933198_n.jpg



__ archernut
__ Jul 5, 2014






Pulled and ready for au jus and foil wrap. Looking good, the temp is 134













10320595_698000796938818_1683856958612054330_n.jpg



__ archernut
__ Jul 5, 2014






Au jus is looking and tasting good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















10376305_698001056938792_8870765021438996502_n.jpg



__ archernut
__ Jul 5, 2014






Smothered and ready to cover in foil, then back into cooker at 100 degrees for an hour. This should be almost perfect.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jul 6, 2014)

archernut said:


> I must say this is a lesson learned on this roast. I put it in at 8:30 this morning at 225. It smoked 3 hours and after 4 hours the temp is 131 degrees. I'm pulling at 135 and wrapping in foil. I'm hoping it stays good for a few hours. I am shooting for a medium to medium rare middle as most people want theirs a medium.
> 
> I'll post some views when I pull.
> 
> ...


Man, sorry I didn't see this thread earlier.   Prime rib cook times aren't based on the weight of the loin, but rather, it's thickness.   A 14lb loin that's 5 inches thick will take the same amount of time to cook as a 5lb loin that is also 5 inches thick.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Jul 6, 2014)

archernut said:


> 10418175_697885516950346_7843220398852822423_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.   Hopefully it held up well for dinner.


----------



## archernut (Jul 7, 2014)

10439405_698071293598435_5796045069770743492_n.jpg



__ archernut
__ Jul 7, 2014






Here is beautiful picture of a perfect ribeye at 141 degrees. It sliced up very easy.













10441156_698071860265045_387854853874644689_n.jpg



__ archernut
__ Jul 7, 2014






My plate.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The baked beans were cooked in a dutch oven on top of the fire and the garden raised potatoes were wrapped in foil and slow cooked on the grill.

The entire ribeye was devoured. It had an Excellent flavor and a spot on bark with a good smokey flavor.


----------



## big fish (Jul 7, 2014)

That prime rib looks perfect!


----------



## brooksy (Jul 7, 2014)

That hunk of beast looks great!!  Nice smoke!!


----------



## archernut (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is a step by step guide that I used for this ribeye. Maybe it'll help others who are wanting to try one like this. Please remember this an almost 14lb whole ribeye.

1. I let the roast age in the fridge for 3 days. It was wrapped in cling wrap.

2. The fat cap although not to thick was scored and I smothered it with thick Worcestershire sauce, Buckland prime rib seasoning, kosher salt, and course black pepper were rubbed in the evening before the cook. I wrapped it back up in cling wrap.

3. 7:30 am I fired up the cooker and brought the temp to 230. (A lot of experienced cooks will say this is probably 5-10 degrees to hot, but due to the size I figured it would take a lot longer to cook. *I WAS WAY OFF ON THIS PART*!)  I believe a steady 220-225 would've been better, even though the final product was near perfect.

4. 7:45 am I unwrapped the ribeye and again smothered it in thick Worcestershire sauce.

5. 7:50 am I place the ribeye in the cooker and made my au jus.

6. 8:20 am I added the au jus and hickory pellets to the smoker/cooker. The au jus pan was directly underneath the roast.

7. 10:am Roast temp was 100

8. 11 am temp was 124

9. 12:15 temp was 131.

10. 12:45 temp was 135. I pulled it out of the smoker and place into a foil pan, then smothered the au jus over it and wrapped with heavy duty foil. It was placed back into the cooker and the temp was turned down to 100 degrees.

11. 2:00 the roast temp was 142

12. 4:00 pm the roast temp was 139.

13. 4:30 pm I sliced it up and the feast began a few hours early.

This was a very good experience for me, as this was my first attempt at a whole ribeye roast. It went near perfect except the cooking time, however it turned out well and all of us ate without one complaint. I'll definitely be doing this smoke again this summer.

Thanks fellow smokers/cookers/grillers

Archernut


----------



## foamheart (Jul 7, 2014)

archernut said:


> 10441156_698071860265045_387854853874644689_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beans, Taters & a fine lookin slab of prime rib, if I had seen a cold longneck in the picture I would have thought you were in heaven.

Nice looking plate, now that's what a call a proper presentation shot! Even Da'Bear would agree with that one.


----------



## big fish (Jul 7, 2014)

I have to try this. Prime rib is my favorite cut. Thanks guys!


----------



## archernut (Jul 7, 2014)

Actually the cold beer is there, but the picture only got the bottom of it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> Man, sorry I didn't see this thread earlier.   Prime rib cook times aren't based on the weight of the loin, but rather, it's thickness.   A 14lb loin that's 5 inches thick will take the same amount of time to cook as a 5lb loin that is also 5 inches thick.


^^^^^What he said ^^^^^

This is true with all meats, but most other meats are equally thicker as they are heavier, like a 10 pound Butt is much thicker than a 5 pound Butt.

However a 5 Pound cut of Prime Rib is just a 5 pound crosscut of a 15 pound Prime Rib, and it takes close to the same amount of time for the Smoker heat to get into the center of the 5 Pound hunk as it does to get into the center of the 15 pound hunk.

Also-----Yours looks Awesome
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, Archernut----And I Love your plate!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## archernut (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you Bear


----------



## humdinger (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks Bear. Book marking this one.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 9, 2014)

You just got Da'Bear seal of approval! Wow!!


----------



## bubba watson (Jul 13, 2014)

Got a whole ribeye in the freezer and been pondering what to do with it. Now I have a plan!


----------

